# emergency , im in the ER please need help right now



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm hypothyroid and well right now I'm having a really bad panic attack and my memory is really messed up i feel lost right now can anyone help I'm in the emergency room and well i forgot like alot of stuff that happened already and i have a headache and i agitated and shaking and stuff , am i going to stay lost and confused for ever is this memory thing forever lasting or i can recover from it i feel really slow and taking a while to procces things , I'm on 50 mcg of levothyroxine please can anyone help right now or give me advice , is everything going to be ok for me ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

By this time; the docs should have everything under control for you.

How do you know you are hypo? What are the numbers saying? You have always sounded hyper to me and I think I mentioned that once upon a time way back when.

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, no! How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

Iam hypothyroid I had an underactive way bad according to my labs that were done about 3 months ago , and well I was under control idk I just don't know what happened , please tell me this could be thyroid related , or its could be anything manageable please I'm really scared I'm jus 18 years old , please I beg of you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Juan, hypothyroid is a drag and it certainly impacts your life. My TSH was extremely high for a very long time, so I get it. But it shouldn't be landing you in the ER. The fact that you are so ill is concerning. Thyroid issues can be treated and you should have a good quality of life. But if you are in such a dire situation that you required emergency treatment, I have to believe there's something else going on.

What did the doctor's at the hospital say?


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

They said I was low on potassium and well I start panicking because of the way I feel , lost and tired insomnia and stuff like that , I get scared really easy and do you think AF is a concern in me ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What do you mean by AF?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> What do you mean by AF?


I'm guessing AF=Adrenal Fatigue.

If I'm right, I'd recommend that Juan gets a 24 hour saliva cortisol test to check. AM cortisol blood tests, which are what a Dr might do, aren't very accurate and won't give the whole story of how someones adrenals are functioning throughout the day.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would second the 24 hour coritsol saliva test and a full blood panel, including all iron, ferritin, potassium, sodium, sex hormones, Vitamin D, etc. I just feel like there's something more than just thyroid going on.


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

Yah I meant adrenal fatigue, and well when the check your vitamins in your body do they do them by blood labs or how ? And jenny v what else do you think is going on ? Well today after the hospital , I got out at 3 am and went to sleep called work that I was going to be late at 6 am I took my 50 mcg of levothyroxine and at 9:30 am I took a vitamin B12 pill .. I just hate feeling horrible , am I ever going to feel on ?


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear JuanGonzalez.. I went through this EXACT same thing and ended up in ER many years ago. The ER doctor was the one that diagnosed me with hypohthyroidism. It was a long haul to heal myself because I spent years seeing uninformed doctors. I did get better, but wasn't at the top of my game until I found these boards and learned about Armour. I found a doctor on the thyroid top docs list and VOILA!!! I am feeling SO GOOD!! I used to feel miserable... just horrible.. couldn't get off the couch, had frequent anxiety attacks and was just generally bummed out. That is all in the past now, thanks to Armour and a good doctor! Juan you will get better, but keep in mind that you are your own biggest health advocate. Find knowledge and support on boards like this. Take charge of your health and demand proper care!

Juan, be sure you take the methyl form of B12, sublingual ils best and it MUST be taken with a B complex pill because they all work together! Also a good idea to take 400 mg of magnesium citrate 2 x a day. It is nature's relaxant and something like 80% of the American population is mag deficient due to eating processed foods. Eat WHOLE foods, drop all soda, only drink filtered water and tea.  No aspartame, etc..!


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

Yah I have been trying to stop all the bad foods and well its really hard and I tend to slip alot and eat anything unfold in ny way and I've always wanted to try armour tho I've heard its good for many ?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Armour gave me my life back. I feel better now than I have since I was diagnosed with hypo 20+ years ago. It's natural treatment. Synthroid is synthetic and only T4. Armour is pig thyroid, which is T4, T3, T2, T1 and Calcitonin. Also, pig hormones are almost identical to human hormones and that's why Armour works so well for us. YOU WILL GET BETTER!! You just need to educate yourself and insist on the proper tests and treatment!*


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I'm going to ask the doctor for those meds and right now I just don't feel good I got out of work and I'm trying to go to sleep but I got to much brain fog and insomnia , weak from my body , and I'm so exhausted , I feel really ugly please help


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HI Juan,

Copies of the lab tests with ranges posted on your signature line would really help sort this out for you - maybe.

Can you please edit your signature with your history please, including labs and ranges.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.

Ranges for labs are necessary because all labs use different test manufacturers who in turn use different lab ranges.


----------



## JuanGonzalez (Dec 17, 2014)

On all my labs I've tooken my levothyroxine and well I dont think its that accurate when you have took the medication on the lab day , well I've heard that from many people but let me try to find my lab papers and ill do that


----------



## hyperactive mother (Feb 7, 2015)

may i ask what is amrour? would it work for hyperthyroid


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Armour is a thyroid medication made from dessicated porcine thyroid. It is absolutey the wrong medication for hyperthyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A resounding NO! It is thyroxine replacement hormone!


----------



## lscott82 (Feb 4, 2015)

Juan. I had the exact same thing happen to me on Feb 2nd. I had a panic attack and ended up in the ER. Super tired all day. I couldn't wait for my teenage daughter to get home so I could crash. I was always cold, had brain fog, and my eye sight was blurry. Heart palpitations and anxiety. The ER did a TSH and it came back at 24.4. I was told to follow up with my dr the next day to be put on Levothyroxine 50mcg. It started helping after taking it for 2 weeks. But this past week I am starting to get cold and tired again. I no longer have the brain fog or heart palpitations. I have also noticed dry red patches on my arms chest and stomach. I don't know it that is from being hypothyroid or not. I go in for a new bold test on Tuesday and see my dr on march 2. This will be my second time seeing her but I am already thinking of seeing a specialist. I have 4 kids the youngest being 2. I like you hope this feeling doesn't last forever. Having a good support system and drs who help you stay informed will help. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Alan654 (Feb 21, 2015)

My TSH was extremely high for a very long time, so I get it. But it shouldn't be landing you in the ER. The fact that you are so ill is concerning.


----------

